# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Mediterraan dieet laat je langer gezond leven

## FRANCOIS580

*Met het meditterane dieet heb je maar liefst twintig procent méér kans om langer en gezonder te leven. Tot dit besluit kwamen Zweedse wetenschappers die al meer dan veertig jaar onderzoek doen naar de gevolgen van dit meditterane dieet op onze gezondheid. De resultaten van al deze onderzoeken brachten nu aan het licht dat senioren die zo'n mediterraan dieet volgen, twee jaar langer leven dan zij die dit niet doen. 
Wat zijn de basisprincipes van deze meditterane dieet en welke gunstige invloed heeft het op je gezondheid? Wat staat er voortaan op je dagelijks menu wanneer je gezond en dus volgens de regels van het meditterane dieet gezond wilt eten?
*


*(Francois580)*


Aan de Zweedse universiteit van Göthenborg onderzochten wetenschappers de mogelijke effecten van het mediterrane dieet op je gezondheid. Deze omvangrijke studie loopt ondertussen al meer dan veertig jaar, en er namen gedurende deze periode al duizenden patiënten aan deel, waaronder heel wat zeventigjarigen. De gebundelde resultaten van al deze onderzoeken leren ons nu dat senioren die het mediterrane dieet volgen méér dan twintig procent méér kans hebben op een gezond en langer leven. Dat betekent dat ze gemiddeld twee jaar langer leven dan leeftijdsgenoten die de mediterraanse keuken niet kennen.


*Mediterraan dieet verhelpt dikke buik syndroom* 


Won, je de laatste maanden opvallend veel gewicht bij, en is zowel je cholesterolgehalte als je bloedsuikerspiegel te hoog, dan is de kans groot dat je met het metabool of dikke buik syndroom hebt te kampen. Een dikke buik is één van de in totaal vijf symptomen van het metabool syndroom, dat in vele gevallen levensbedreigende aandoeningen van hart- en bloedvaten veroorzaakt. Voedingsdeskundigen hechten daarom meer belang aan je buikomtrek dan aan je bmi- cijfer. De andere kenmerken van het metabool syndroom zijn een buikomstrek van meer dan 102 cm bij mannen en 88 bij de vrouwen, en een te hoge concentratie trygluceride. Het mediterraans dieet betekent voor velen dé oplossing.

*Versheid en kwaliteit*

Het mediterrane dieet vindt zijn oorsprong in landen aan de Middelandse Zee waaronder Spanje, Italië, Portugal, Griekenland en Zuid- Frankrijk, en is opvallend gevarieerd met enorme verschillen per regio. In de mediterraanse keuken schenkt men veel aandacht aan verse streekproducten. Versheid en kwaliteit van staan hier centraal. De mediterraanse keuken wordt door voedingsdeskundigen niet voor niets als de gezondste ter wereld genoemd. 
Het dieet heeft opvallend veel gelijkenissen met datgene dat tijdens de zestiger jaren op Kreta gangbaar was. De mediterrane keuken is veel meer dan een pizza of spaghetti. De basis van iedere maaltijd wordt gevormd door hoofdzakelijk plantaardige voedingsstoffen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...er-gezond.html

----------

